# Downrigger Question



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Will monofilament work well out of a downrigger or not? I've been told that your bait will plane up above the level of your weight if you're using mono, but not by anyone that i know for sure is telling the truth.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mono out of a downrigger is fine, the norm for most. Where the lure rides is more dependent on the type of lure, whether or not you are using an attractor, boat speed etc.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

If not mono, what then? I've experienced braided lines being more bouyant while running bouncers for walleye. They will also pop out of your clasp so I'd say stick with mono.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sometimes....i just don't know stuff. :shock: ...how does a downrigger work?

I kind of know what it does, but what happens when a fish hits? Does the downrigger release your line?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks a ton! The best answer is always the one you were hoping for, because i wasn't looking forward to spooling up some big trolling reels with leadcore. I've heard those trolling rods with tons of line take the fight out of the equation, so that's another negative.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

.45 said:


> Sometimes....i just don't know stuff. :shock: ...how does a downrigger work?
> 
> I kind of know what it does, but what happens when a fish hits? Does the downrigger release your line?


Sometimes the line will release, sometimes not. You'll normally see a bounce in the rod, and a lot of the time the fish will hook itself.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes....i just don't know stuff. :shock: ...how does a downrigger work?
> ...


If it does not release....how do you release it to check your bait or re-cast? Or, if you have a fish on, do you need to bring up the downrigger also?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > [quote=".45":3oqk5a3w]Sometimes....i just don't know stuff. :shock: ...how does a downrigger work?
> ...


If it does not release....how do you release it to check your bait or re-cast? Or, if you have a fish on, do you need to bring up the downrigger also?[/quote:3oqk5a3w]

Soon as I set the hook or the fish sets it himself, I hit the switch and start the 'rigger upward. If I have a hand crank I just let it sit or have someone else crank it up while I fight the fish.

To release, you just quickly yank on it. Also if you want to check for rig you can reel in while bringing the downrigger weight up, easy if you have an electric downrigger.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks guys !! I was actually thinking of putting one of the 'mini's' on a pontoon..But I think it will probably overwhelm me a little too much. Plenty to do when I hook a fish already.!! Fight the currant, steer the craft, cut all engine's and try not to spill the beer...   

Maybe one of those inline 5 dollar downriggers would work for me...anybody tried those?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

.45 said:


> Thanks guys !! I was actually thinking of putting one of the 'mini's' on a pontoon..But I think it will probably overwhelm me a little too much. Plenty to do when I hook a fish already.!! Fight the currant, steer the craft, cut all engine's and try not to spill the beer...
> 
> Maybe one of those inline 5 dollar downriggers would work for me...anybody tried those?


Do you have an electric on your toon??


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys !! I was actually thinking of putting one of the 'mini's' on a pontoon..But I think it will probably overwhelm me a little too much. Plenty to do when I hook a fish already.!! Fight the currant, steer the craft, cut all engine's and try not to spill the beer...
> ...


No, I was thinking of putting one one there....I do have an electric trolling motor with a 12 Volt battery. But electric downrigger's are quite expensive..


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

You wouldn't want to mount downriggers on anything that doesn't have a trolling motor of some sorts.


----------

